# Closed end pen question



## PaulSF (May 27, 2010)

I'm about to try my first closed end pen, using a Baron kit and the appropriate mandrel from Arizona Silhouette.  I'm going to just make the bottom part of the pen closed.  They give very specific instructions as to how deep to drill the hole, which leads me to my issue.

With a normal pen, I cut the blank longer than the tube, drill all the way through, and use my barrel trimmer to make the ends flush with the tube ends.  With the closed end, however, I can only trim one end, and I'm concerned that I will trim away some of the necessary depth. For example, I'm supposed to drill a hole that's 2.75 inches long, but the tube itself is only 2.125 inches long (I can't recall if those are the right numbers, but they illustrate the problem).  When I do the barrel trimming, I'm probably going to make the hole less than 2.75 inches long.  

How do I get around this? Do I go ahead and trim the blank, then redrill to get greater length?  

Or do I drill to the desired length using a smaller diameter bit, drilling through the end of the originally drilled hole?


----------



## ldb2000 (May 27, 2010)

If you are making this a fountain pen then it don't make a difference , you won't be taking that much off with trimming . For the rollerball you should drill the hole a little bit deeper so when you trim the end the depth will be correct . Don't forget there is a spring at the end so even if you are off by a few thousandths you should be alright . Use your caliper as a depth gauge to see how deep your hole is . Make your hole .020 to .030 deeper then needed and don't trim more then that .
Oh and you don't glue the tube all the way down in the hole , glue it so it is just about flush with the open end and then trim to the tube .


----------



## PaulSF (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Butch!  I figured I need to keep the tube up at the opening of the blank.  I guess i should do a practice one on a cheap blank, rather than use the good stuff the first time.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 27, 2010)

Always a good idea for a design that you have never tried before .


----------



## rherrell (May 27, 2010)

I always drill about 3/4 the  length of the tube with the correct bit and then switch to a 5/16" bit to drill the hole for the spring. That gives me more room to shape the end without worrying about busting through the bigger hole. You really don't need the whole tube, just enough for the hardware to fit inside.:wink:


----------



## holmqer (May 27, 2010)

rherrell said:


> I always drill about 3/4 the  length of the tube with the correct bit and then switch to a 5/16" bit to drill the hole for the spring. That gives me more room to shape the end without worrying about busting through the bigger hole. You really don't need the whole tube, just enough for the hardware to fit inside.:wink:



That is an excellent point, as long as you have enough of the tube to match the length of the hardware being pressed in, and there is a shoulder for it to press against to ensure that pressing in the hardware does not shear the glue joint, everything should be fine.


----------



## PaulSF (May 27, 2010)

Great advice!  Thanks much!


----------



## PaulSF (May 27, 2010)

OK, I discovered today that a 5-inch blank probably is too short.  For those of you that make closed-end pens, what length blank do you find is best, and where do you get them?


----------



## wb7whi (May 27, 2010)

Russ Fairfield has a new video on his web site called the collectors series, I highly recommend it and it will answer a lot of your questions, including those you havn't got to yet. 

Go for blanks that are about 7 inches long to start.


----------



## MartinPens (May 28, 2010)

*Closed end pens*



rherrell said:


> I always drill about 3/4 the  length of the tube with the correct bit and then switch to a 5/16" bit to drill the hole for the spring. That gives me more room to shape the end without worrying about busting through the bigger hole. You really don't need the whole tube, just enough for the hardware to fit inside.:wink:




I do what is mentioned above. 
One helpful tip is....  After drilling the hole for the tube and then the spring - try a dry fit. Do not glue the tube in. Set the tube aside and just take the drilled blank and insert the spring (drop it in), refill, then put the nib coupler and nib (screw them together) on and you can see how it fits. Too short? drill a little bit deeper. Drilled too far? Take a little piece of paper towel and impact it in the spring hole. A single drop of thin ca will make that permanent and you're on your way.

Every mistake is an opportunity for learning.

Martin


----------



## PaulSF (May 28, 2010)

Great idea, Martin!


----------

